# CDs Better Half!



## CDsBetterHalf (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey, everybody! After years of prodding, I have finally joined SailNet. I cannot wait to comment on Brian's posts!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Who is CD/brian?!?!?!

Welcome to the craziness......not that I know who CD/Brian is................

marty

with the CUTE puppy!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Holy crap! She's here!

Hide the dirty underwear and empties!

Welcome to SN CDsB1/2!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Ban her! Ban her!!!!

Where is the alert button!!

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

blt2ski said:


> Who is CD/brian?!?!?!
> 
> Welcome to the craziness......not that I know who CD/Brian is................
> 
> ...


Fatty eats cute puppys, Marty. I already told ya...

B


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh crap what do I do now, I told Sherri my screen name on sailnet was cruising dad, so she wouldn't see all tje silly sh*t I post.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Oh crap what do I do now, I told Sherri my screen name on sailnet was cruising dad, so she wouldn't see all tje silly sh*t I post.


HEHE!! Got me laughing on that one Poopy!!

Brian


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

SO...Mrs Brian....OR should I say Briana....this could just be CD's way of backing up his far out stories pretending to be a second party who will agree with him. But then again I could be wrong, in which case Welcome aboard and feel free to post all the embarrassing photos of CD that you have.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome!

It would be nice if more Sailnetter wives/SOs joined so they could read the shenanigans their husbands/SOs get up to. Perhaps the mods could take a vacation, or, geeze, go cruising.

And no, Brian. I will NOT ban your wife. Sheesh.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

DR,

can you ban that CD/brian person folks seem to talk about?!?!? he does not seem to be a real sharp cookie!

Marty


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

CDsBetterHalf said:


> Hey, everybody! After years of prodding, I have finally joined SailNet. I cannot wait to comment on Brian's posts!


Welcome aboard. We can always use another experienced sailor around here....Or as Hardy (Oliver) said, 'Another fine mess you have gotten yourself into..."

Jeff


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Question is does she laugh at CD's jokes ? If yes, then definitely ban the woman.  

Welcome welcome welcome Mrs CD. Now that you are here maybe it will encourage that Wombet person to post every now and then. 

SO ... what will call you ? MsBQ ?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Brian, what is this, the third or fourth time someone has claimed to be a female and claimed to be your wife?

The only reason I know for sure it isn't your wife, is because your wife told me the keylogger on your computer is all she needs to keep you honest.

Oh, wait, I wasn't supposed to tell you about that, was I? (WEG)


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

(Have we scared you off yet?) Welcome! It'll be good to have more female voices on here!


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome, it will be nice to hear the "other side" of things, looking forward to it


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> Brian, what is this, the third or fourth time someone has claimed to be a female and claimed to be your wife?
> 
> The only reason I know for sure it isn't your wife, is because your wife told me the keylogger on your computer is all she needs to keep you honest.
> 
> Oh, wait, I wasn't supposed to tell you about that, was I? (WEG)


THe others were TDW. He finally got the hint after the third time...

Brian


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> THe others were TDW. He finally got the hint after the third time...
> 
> Brian


but I did receive some very racey messages in the interim .... by golly he's quite the charmer is old CD ...


----------



## CDsBetterHalf (Aug 19, 2012)

wingNwing said:


> (Have we scared you off yet?) Welcome! It'll be good to have more female voices on here!


Thanks! I am probably not going to be as active (actually, I KNOW I will not be as active) on the site as Brian - but I will enjoy being a part of this world. I will try my best to participate in the 'Her Sailnet' and the 'Cruising with Kids' forums.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

CDsBetterHalf said:


> Thanks! I am probably not going to be as active (actually, I KNOW I will not be as active) on the site as Brian - but I will enjoy being a part of this world. I will try my best to participate in the 'Her Sailnet' and the 'Cruising with Kids' forums.


You should not be talking about your husband this way..........then again, we already knew he was a kid........or some such thing.......or another............


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

DRFerron said:


> Welcome!
> 
> It would be nice if more Sailnetter wives/SOs joined so they could read the shenanigans their husbands/SOs get up to.


So when does your SO join???


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

all I know is that he has stopped sending me romantic messages and won't answer my emails.

the man is a cad and a bounder


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Welcome to SN 

You have no idea what you have joined - like the song "you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave"

However, you can delete Brians profile if he gets outa hand!!


----------

